# 3 more days! Am I ready?



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

My new girl arrives on Friday. I just only hope that I'm ready. After ALOT of research and reading and asking questions on this forum I'm still not sure. I've puppy proofed the house( to the best of my ability), set up a vet appointment for the following Monday. I've purchased a crate, kong toys , bedding , other chew toys, treats, lead,and food. I'm trying to read up more on crate training, I think it's the way il go. I guess I'm just asking for advice on what to expect and if I've missed anything.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well don't expect much sleep, that's for sure!


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes, the lack of sleeping was what really got me. I thought I was ready for anything. The whole first day I had her she whined a little no matter what she was doing (eating, walking, playing, anything!). Just missed her siblings I think. That got better every day and was gone after a few. There were loud cries the first night in the crate, then that gradually got better through the week. And then after a week or so of her crying everyone two hours to go outside, I moved her crate into my room she slept 7 hours straight through the night. IT WAS AMAZING. So I guess that might be my recommendation. Also I would recommend not buying a dog bed yet. Use towels that you can easily wash in her crate. I think for potty training it helped a lot to put food and water down 3x/day, and take them away after about 20 min. It helped so she wasn't always having to pee after every time she took a sip of water (although she still always had to pee, just helped with the accidents  ). Lastly, get a crate with a divider. That helps more than anything I think. Good luck! I miss my tiny puppy!


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

I think if you prepare for the worst then you'll find it easier than you think. I thought I was going to have a nightmare puppy running around the place but actually because I'd researched loads and really prepared it was a lot easier than I thought.

Expect that you might have sleepless night but it isn't always the case. Quick potty stop outside before bed (try and make it as late as poss ... 11pm) then set your alarm for 3am and do the same then awake at 6/7am. Ignore any whining ... earplugs?!

I think the key is to be really consistent with all behaviour. If you are finding it a bit much, take a step back, a big breath and start again 

Good luck!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've only raised one puppy (not a Vizsla), and my experience was that it does take a higher level of energy and vigilance but it's not so bad, really. I do remember playing "fetch the ball" at 5:30 a.m. in the living room.

My only advice for you is to be patient with her. Remember that she is just a baby, has just been taken from the only world she has ever known, and is now living with a completely different species (to her, aliens). Also bear in mind that dogs are pack animals. You are going to take the place of her original pack. She is comforted by your presence, so placing her crate in your bedroom is a nice idea. 

Yes, and just be prepared for lots of playing and lots of potty breaks!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

How exciting! Get ready for lots of fun and lack of sleep. This was my first V and researched for quite a while on what to expect and still was not prepared. As long as you stick with the crate training (you will question it many times when she screams all night), it WILL get better. Ruby cried for about a week and then she got used to it. By 11 weeks she was sleeping from 10pm-6am. Now at 16 weeks, she goes in her crate around 10pm and sleeps til around 7.

Ruby also did awesome with housebreaking. I made sure she always went out the same door. I work at home so it was easy for me to take her out all of the time. I took her potty after a nap, after eating and anytime she played hard. She only had 3 accidents in the house through out the process and they were our fault for not getting her out on time. Now when she has to go she scratches on my door.

Another thing to remember is a tired V is a happy V. When my husband comes home from work every night he runs with her and plays in the backyard for a minimum of an hour or even 2. I take her for small walks during the day since I am working a lot.

This forum is great and you will get tons of good advice.

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

One more thing I forgot to mention with the crate training - make sure you cover the crate with a sheet or something ( I just bought a crate cover that is breathable for $25). Also, put something a shirt or something of yours in the crate that has your smell. I used to put one of my husbands undershirts in there with her. She would snuggle with it. I also use a sound machine. Ruby preferred the sounds of crickets. I still use it anytime so goes in the crate.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

CAMERA!! These little guys grow and change so fast.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Every puppy is different, so what worked for one may not work for another, but here was our first night experience.

We put the pup to bed at 10:00 PM. We had his crate in our bedroom next to my side of the bed and the first night he began to cry when we put him in. I told my wife I was going to take a quick shower, then I would see if I could calm him down. When I got out of the bathroom the pup was sound asleep. I asked her what she did. She told me that she laid down on the floor in front of the crate where he could see her and he fell asleep in a few minutes. He slept soundly until 6:30.

The next night he cried again when we put him to bed, so this time I laid on the floor and in a few minutes he was asleep. After that second night, we never had to do it again.

Hope you will be as lucky as we were.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations....my advice...have lots of patience and HAVE LOTS OF FUN...that's the key...our guy is now almost 4.5 months....first week or two is tough, it's a huge commitment, but you won't mind it or regret it in the least. Everything is better w/ a V...waking up, coming home, going for walks, vegging on the couch. 

Your never really ready until they come, I remember thinking I was until I picked him up at the breeder...but trust that you'll figure it out...and this forum is always great for info, advice and support.

Congrats again and rest up....cuz you won't get any this weekend! What's her name?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I think everyone has given some pretty good advice here.
Play with your pup, make her feel loved. She will miss her litter mates and her mom. Your world is a whole new world for her now. 
Once you get over the hurdle of the first 2 weeks she will follow you to no end and trust me there will be days that you don't want her following you in to the bathroom 

Our first night was not a good night. Kian screamed bloody murder when we put him in his crate, we both slept on the floor beside his crate with our fingers in the crate. He passed out in about 10 minutes. The second night we put the crate in our bedroom and it took him about 2 weeks or maybe 3 to figure out that the crate was HIS place.

Remember, be patient, you will need lots of it.
Good luck and remember to have fun with her.


----------



## honeyvizsla (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree. Put the crate next to your bed. My wife and I also crated the dog once in the afternoon to get her kind-of use to the crate. She whined and howled for several minutes before passing out.

I would also suggest not letting the dog in bed with you until it is sufficiently potty trained. Our dog would pee in our bed... it was the strangest thing. Like... she would just be laying in bed with you and then walk around and squat. Yes we had to wash our sheets several times... probably the most frustrating thing about having her as a little puppy.

Also take LOTS of pictures. They're all grown and then its too late to have puppy pics.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with not letting her in bed til she is potty trained. Even then, watch out! Kobi has only peed on my bed twice, but both times it was when I was washing the sheets and he went on the bare mattress!!! Man was I angry when that happened. That was definitely an example of his cute face saving him from my wrath.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am so excited for you! They are so much smaller than you think they will be (at least Bacon was for me)... have fun !


----------



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! To answer macaroni's question I haven't decided but Ive narrowed down a few. Cayenne, ember, nala, cabela, Riley, rayleigh. I haven't decided I have to meet her. I was also wondering what brand of food do Recommend?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

You have to meet her.....sounds like a puppy from Onpoint.
Is that where you are getting her from?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

With food, it seems to be owner preference, so you'll probably get lots of different answers. Our vet just told us to pick something and keep it consistent so the puppy's tummy gets used to it. As I recall, the vet had a preference for one of the better-known brands because he was confident they'd have balanced nutrition. I think in the early months we went with a "conventional" brand, but many people on the forums feed raw or specialty/"natural" brands. Now that she's older, she gets a big variety of brands and flavors. She loves food. She grew up well and is very healthy--and my guess is that you'll hear the same is true for dogs whose owners chose other varieties of food.


----------



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

I picked her up today and she is probably the cutest **** thing I've ever seen! She is extremely cuddly and lovey. She was a little nervous at first but when she got used to us she played with everyone. She's only had one accident in the house (when she got excited) other than that she has gone outside extremely well. I couldn't be happier with a first day! I even put her in her crate and she went right to sleep and has been for the last 4 hours! One question I do have is amount of food per serving, I dong want to under or over feed her?


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I would follow the serving size suggested on the bag of food. If she eats it all and still appears hungry, give her a little more. You don't have problems with Vizslas over eating the way you do with Labs.

How did her first night go?


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

I leave a full food bowl for my 3 month old. I was told to do that til about 6 months. Have fun, happy training!


----------

